# Error in loading the Game



## wrenwick dmello (Jul 24, 2012)

*problem starting Brian lara international cricket 2007* 
hi , 
I have the game [COLOR=blue !important]brian lara international cricket[/COLOR] 2007. I installed it correctly
. when i start the game from desktop or the installation folder nothing happens. 
Error :- error registering the Application with Media Centre 




plese help me, i am a very big fan of [COLOR=blue !important]cricket games[/COLOR]. How do I load & Play the game on my new PC


----------

